# Nick Cerio Kempo



## mcompton1973 (Jun 12, 2006)

It seems there are some that love this guy, and others that dont like that he started his own system, or that he was or was not really affiliated with Ed Parker...etc etc etc.

There are very few places to train here in Omaha NE if you are not interested in ATA or other "sport" type MA's.  There is Christopher Gearings Kempo (I just cant see myself training with this guy....too much...something...)  There is also a Nick Cerio's Kempo.  Then there is a MMA almost like a boxing club type place that I might check out.  

Just wondering if I could get some feedback from everyone.

Thanks


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

Christopher Geary's school has a lot of razzle-dazzle, no doubt.  If it's not your cup of tea, there is nothing wrong with chosing to train someplace else.

Mr. Cerio is from New England.  Most of the Kenpo/Kempo schools here teach in his lineage of Kempo.  There have been outstanding martial artists coming out of his schools here for decades.

As far as anyone being angry that he started his own style...Mr. Cerio has not been a particularly polarizing person.  But, as martial artists we are competitive by nature and some of us don't turn down an opportunity for a fight.   He's very highly respected in my own lineage of Kenpo.  

Anyone else?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

I would have to agree.  Give the Cerio school a shot.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somewhere around here in the dark, dank library on Farmer Mountain (where I reside)...  I have a copy of a book that Nick Cerio put out with his wife and several others doing techniques.

He wasn't politically correct, he had his own methodology, he created his own outcomes... He had a method that he called "Fist Law"... It really is Kenpo.  It's just not Ed Parker Kenpo.

I love Kenpo as much as anybody else, but like the use of the English language, Kenpo is as open to interpretation and usage as all of the hundred of thousands of words in English... And funnily enough, at the end of the day, despite intonations, usages of words, dialects, and "twangs", we all tend to understand one another.

If you are unfamiliar with Cerio Kenpo, I would suggest that you visit the class.  If that is too much of a problem due to shyness, unsurety, or whatever, send me a PM, I'll send you my copy of his book so you can check it out, and perhaps, make a more informed decision.

Just some thoughts.

Dan


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

I know the palces in Omaha you speak of.I was there for 2 years & often took the short trip to Councile Bluffs to go Skating.
There is use to be a teakwon do school aprox 1 mile from the Grey hound station.I trained there a bit.
I took some time With Proffessor Cerio & have filmed the seminars  & I enjoy his tapes.
He kept part of Kosho line-part of Parkers line & others & mixed well.
Proffesor could get his point across with such a way!It made others look like time stopped almost.
His Kempo hands as he called it were fast & you could feel the wind generateing.
I havent been there since 1986 so Im sure alot change.
Is the Tkd school still up the road by the Mutual of Omaha building?


----------



## Guan-gi (Jun 13, 2006)

With a little digging you will find several good options in Omaha that are not sport oriented.  They just don't have the big ads in the phone book.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 13, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I know the palces in Omaha you speak of. I havent been there since 1986 so Im sure alot change.


 
I'm pretty sure you don't know Geary's Kempo or the NCK school if you haven't been here since 86.  Geary started teaching in a school yard in 1994.  Tom Scott, who runs the NCK school, was a student of Geary's who got his black belt around 2000, ran a school for Geary, then went over to NCK, around 2002 I think?  

I don't think the TKD chool near Mutual is there anymore.  There are very few MA schools downtown anymore.  I don't know of any near that area.  They probably moved west a long time ago.



> (I just cant see myself training with this guy....too much...something...)


 
We have a second school (where I train) it is the same Shaolin Kempo, but run by a different teacher (Shanw Steiner).  It would be smart shopping to at least come and check out a free class before signing up anywhere.




-David


----------



## marlon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nick Cerio was a  George Pesare black belt.  that being said teachers of his style will make all the difference...teachers of any style usually make n\more of a diffeencxe than the style itself.  Shop around for as good instructor...travel for a good instructor..this is more important than the style you choose.

Repsectfully,
Marlon


----------



## TScott (Jun 14, 2006)

Just a clarification of timelines here.
 I left Chris Geary in the summer of 2000 after the Florida incidents.
 I appealed to an Executive Board member of Nick Cerio's Kenpo,and asked him to consider the possibility of my becoming a student of that system in the fall of 2000. In December of 2000 I was accepted as a student, I have been since, and proudly still am.
 Obviously you are more than welcome to call, or better yet stop by the dojo and see what we do and how we do it.

Thanks,
 Tom Scott


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sensei Tom!


----------



## TScott (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank You indeed.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 18, 2006)

I would go with the Cerio school hands down.  Some of the better black belts I have ever seen where from the Cerio system. 

Geary's school looks snazzy, but I would rather train in a sewer tunnel if it meant I was going to learn the real thing.  Never go on the school's appearance.  Some of the best instructors that have ever lived taught out of backyards and YMCAs.  

Sorry if I offended any Geary followers, but his website spells it out.


----------



## mcompton1973 (Jun 18, 2006)

I am planning to try and get out there this week to watch class etc.  It is only about a mile from my house.

I will let you guys know what my impressions are.

I was impressed to see Mr Scot reply....thank you sir.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2006)

I can not speak or the school but Mr. Cerio was very good at what he did and put out some top noch instructors. I am sure if you are looking for a schoolthat has good knowledge and an instructior that can pass it on you are going to the correct place.
Mr. Cerio was a fighter and his students where fighters. Some of those students of his are still spoken of to this day because of how they preformed


----------



## TScott (Jun 19, 2006)

We look forward to meeting you.


----------



## telecino (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm actually a student of a direct student of Nick Cerio. The guy's name is "Clairemont Poulain" and he's the student taht Mr. Cerio offered his 10th dan to replace him at the moment of his death. Mr. Poulain has a chain of schools in the province of Quebec (Canada), with a few thousand students.

My personal experience of Nick Cerio's Kenpo is absolutely great. It clearly has the chinese influence of his lineage ancestors.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

He was a great man and no post can take that away form his legacy.
:asian:


----------



## Danjo (Sep 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> He was a great man and no post can take that away form his legacy.
> :asian:


 
Yeah, I don't know many people that had anything negative to say about him.


----------



## skinnyninja (Sep 4, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> He was a great man and no post can take that away form his legacy.
> :asian:


 

Very true.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

In an interview when asked who in the mainland could teach his style of Kempo Kara-Ho Prof. Chow said that Nick Cerio could.  So my question is what is the difference between Nick Cerio Kenpo and Kara-Ho Kempo if any?


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 25, 2006)

More differences than similarities...That whole interview seemed wacky to me-

Cerio trained with Professor Chow for 3 weeks total, 2 weeks on one occasion and 1 week on another.  Yes, professor Chow singed a 5th dan certificate for Cerio, but it was in "cerio's" system not Professor's. Professor Chow regretted giving some of the rank cert's. that he signed, he did so for money as he was VERY poor and he thought that if the rank was not in "his" art, that it was not a big deal.

This does not mean that Cerio was not an outstanding martial artist, just that his training with Professor Chow is often overstated, or completely inaccurate.

Hope this helps-


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 25, 2006)

Helps a lot, thanks


----------



## thatdude (Dec 4, 2006)

telecino said:


> I'm actually a student of a direct student of Nick Cerio. The guy's name is "Clairemont Poulain" and he's the student taht Mr. Cerio offered his 10th dan to replace him at the moment of his death. Mr. Poulain has a chain of schools in the province of Quebec (Canada), with a few thousand students.
> 
> My personal experience of Nick Cerio's Kenpo is absolutely great. It clearly has the chinese influence of his lineage ancestors.



The highest rank Cerio promoted anyone is 8th dan.


----------



## bill007 (Dec 4, 2006)

thatdude said:


> The highest rank Cerio promoted anyone is 8th dan.


 
Your correct Master Poulin is the highest at 8th degree and now studying under Master Chun jr.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Dec 4, 2006)

thatdude said:


> The highest rank Cerio promoted anyone is 8th dan.


 

That is true.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 6, 2006)

bill007 said:


> Your correct Master Poulin is the highest at 8th degree and now studying under Master Chun jr.


 
ironically enough, so was Professor Charles Mattera.


----------



## Gokyu401 (May 29, 2020)

Sigung86 said:


> Somewhere around here in the dark, dank library on Farmer Mountain (where I reside)...  I have a copy of a book that Nick Cerio put out with his wife and several others doing techniques.
> 
> He wasn't politically correct, he had his own methodology, he created his own outcomes... He had a method that he called "Fist Law"... It really is Kenpo.  It's just not Ed Parker Kenpo.
> 
> ...


Is this book you have The Master's Text? If so, would you be willing to share it or even send pictures? I started NCK when I was 10 years old and my Uncle was Nidan at our dojo. He had a copy of The Master's Text and when he passed I couldn't find it...


----------



## Flying Crane (May 29, 2020)

Gokyu401 said:


> Is this book you have The Master's Text? If so, would you be willing to share it or even send pictures? I started NCK when I was 10 years old and my Uncle was Nidan at our dojo. He had a copy of The Master's Text and when he passed I couldn't find it...


Unfortunately the individual to whom you are replying passed away several years ago.


----------



## Gokyu401 (May 29, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Unfortunately the individual to whom you are replying passed away several years ago.



Oh I am so sorry. I didn't know. My condolences.


----------

